# Quel livre pour apprendre Cocoa ?



## tomiotomio (17 Février 2003)

Je cherche un bouquin pour m'apprendre Cocoa sachant que j'ai une bonne expérience du développement Java et C.
Bouquins en anglais ou français


----------



## superdada (17 Février 2003)

En cherchant un tout p'tit peu sur le forum Cocoa :

http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB16&amp;Number=308458&amp;page=0&amp;view=collapsed&amp;sb=5&amp;o=&amp;fpart=1

ou

http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB16&amp;Number=244470&amp;page=3&amp;view=collapsed&amp;sb=5&amp;o=&amp;fpart=1


----------



## vicento (17 Février 2003)

Bonjour.

Un nouveau livre sur Cocoa est sorti.
En plus il est en Français :
Cocoa par la pratique de Aaron Hillgass 
au éditions EYROLLES (38 ) 


Sinon en anglais il y en a plein entre autre :
Learning Cocoa par Apple Computer Inc
chez OREILLY

Voila je pense que tu n'auras pas de mal à avancer.


----------

